# Hip Boots



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

I was wondering what is some ways to care for them in the off season to protect them from cracking or drying out.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Keep them out of the sun and in a cool area.
Do not fold them over, it weakens the boots at the fold area; so leave them stretched out fully. I hang mine in the basement, legs hanging down.


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

I hang mine upside down and leave them in a cool place out of the sun as well. Once they dry out from the sun they will crack also leaving them folded over will crack them and they will leak as Lablover stated.

Ed


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

We were told to coat them with Armorall....we did, seems to work.....


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

I have heard various things about applying agents to boots. Mostly that things like amorall will dry the vinyl out. That is reason for topic. 8)


----------

